# `64-`65 wiper harness



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 has always been missing the wiper harness. Today I called ThePartsPlaceInc dot com for a switch and harness. They do not list one for a `65 but do for a `64. The switch and wiper motor are the same between the two, has anyone used a `64 wiper harness on their `65?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No experience with that, but: pulled some parts from a nice '65 LeMans a couple of months back and would have grabbed the harness if I knew someone (you!) needed it. It had the two speed wipers, even. The gentleman may still have the car and be willing to help you out. He has posted here before, under the handle "dualtempests". His name is Joe, and he's a good guy. The car was a CA car in pretty good shape....I got a rear bumper, antenna, and some wiper arms.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Rukee; you mention 'Wiper Harness'. I just completed the complete wiring of my 65 convertible and do not recall a separate harness for the wipers. All wiring for the wipers was part of the engine wiring harness which is routed through the bulk head connector. Were your wiper wires just cut off? If yes I would take apart the portion of the wiring harness and find the correct wires, then splice in the wires that you need. Wiring should be the same for both 64 and 65 as the wiper motors are the same. Also wiring in the main harness is specific for single speed and 2 speed. The wiring for the wipers is very clear in the wiring diagrams.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I have the 2 speed wipers. Looks like I might have the washer 2 wire plug under the hood but nothing else (I have no washer motor attached to the wiper motor right now). There are no wires going to the switch. Years ago I was told they often melt down.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Just to confirm, the switch wires go out to the engine compartment through the bulkhead connector.These wires are buried within the wiring harness. I found the wiring diagram but not sure how to post. Do you have an email address that I can send to?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PM sent, Thanks!!


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I sent two pages, was a large file, if you have any problems receiving let me know. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!! Looks like it runs with the light harness, not the engine harness. I'll have to check it out tomorrow. Thanks again. :cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukee said:


> My `65 has always been missing the wiper harness.


Shows how often it has been in the rain...Still love a vinyl roof car it just looks GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!..Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> Shows how often it has been in the rain...Les


Right!! It never sees water....I don't even wash it!


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Old subject but new viewer. I have installed my wiper motor but it clicked and then nothing. I bought a new-rebuilt motor plugged the wires in and nothing. I would appreciate a reference to a wiring diagram if anyone has one. I installed new wiring throughout the car but the wiper area was unclear. It is a 2 speed with washer pump.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Old subject but new viewer. I have installed my wiper motor but it clicked and then nothing. I bought a new-rebuilt motor plugged the wires in and nothing. I would appreciate a reference to a wiring diagram if anyone has one. I installed new wiring throughout the car but the wiper area was unclear. It is a 2 speed with washer pump.


----------

